# I have a Brake question.



## Magnafury (Jun 21, 2003)

Greetings!
I just got a 95 Nissan 200sx se-r. It’s a great car!

I have been reading the posts, and you all are the experts. 

So I have a question. 

The brake pads were just replaced on this car, however the when braking I hear a slight grinding noise. Is this normal till the pads wear in? Or is there a possibility of the pads being misaligned. Is this normal on Nissans

I did search the board for “brake grinding” but didn’t find what I was looking for.


Thanks


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the grinding can also be attributed to the pad wear material, the amount of ridge on the rotors resting on the pads, and in some cases, the hardware actually making contact with the rotors.....check it out..........i just did a rear se-r rear disc brake conversion, and it works really good.........


----------



## Magnafury (Jun 21, 2003)

Thanks!


what were the details of the conversion?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well, i have an se with the rear drum setup, so i got lucky and found a '98 se-r in the boneyard and nabbed the whole rear axle the next day, then installed new lines, rotors, pads, hardware, and reconditioned the calipers, pretty cool indeed............


----------



## Magnafury (Jun 21, 2003)

sweet


----------



## NismoUrje (Jun 26, 2003)

I am planning on doing the rear disc upgrade. What parts did you need again? I know people have used special brakets to keep the SE axles, and still mount the discs. I have a se-r in a junkyard that I am snaggin parts off of. I got a seat, shift boot, Wheels+4 good tires off it for $210. I also just finished my AD22VF front brake conversion, so now I need rear discs.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

check fastbrakes if they have the adapter bracket already, then the calipers, pads, rotors, hardware kit, new lines, and the parkbrake cables, and some high temp paint.....(optional).....


----------

